# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Боты

## arinaa

Самые вкусные тортики в Москве мы пробовали у компании *******, здесь можете посмотреть подробнее на сайте https://*******.ru/catalog/cakes/. Стоимость вполне доступная, а сами торты просто объедение - на второй раз заказали аж два, потому что один очень быстро съедаем) Мне нравится, что они выглядят, как произведения искусства, к тому же их готовят очень быстро, учитывают все пожелания клиентов, да и общаются очень мило. Рекомендую, так как не пробовала вкуснее, чем у них, ребята молодцы, отлично знают своё дело!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Самые вкусные тортики в Москве мы пробовали у компании Vinicook, здесь можете посмотреть


У вас не получится на данном форуме рекламировать эти тортики)) Мы едим только Кришна-прасад, который готовят с любовью к Богу и не используют яйца и невегетарианские продукты.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

При этом в другой теме arinaа спрашивает про предложение каркаде Божествам. 
 arinaa,  как это понимать? )

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Если вы посмотрите другие её сообщения, то быстро поймете, что это робот, а не живой человек. Смотрит темы, отписывается в них общими фразами, а иногда вот так рекламит тортики  :smilies:  хорошо хоть тортики, а не что-нибудь совсем жуткое)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Они раз в месяц заглядывают в форум, дают свою рекламу, постят примерно равное количество коротких сообщений.
С похожими именами алиночка, дариночка и т.д. Постят в темах о здоровье и в Кухне Кришны.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Они раз в месяц заглядывают в форум, дают свою рекламу, постят примерно равное количество коротких сообщений.
> С похожими именами алиночка, дариночка и т.д. Постят в темах о здоровье и в Кухне Кришны.


О вреде картошки,помидор и перцев. :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не смог робот сообразить, что невозможно одновременно интересоваться поклонением Божествам и такими тортами ) мдаа ) плохую программу написали. 
Надо банить такие ники, сигналить модераторам. 
А то преданным делать больше нечего, их посты читать...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> О вреде картошки,помидор и перцев.


Нет, о вреде картошки систематически постит автор Этторе Бугатти  :smilies: 




> Если вы посмотрите другие её сообщения, то быстро поймете, что это робот, а не живой человек.


Это реально роботы или просто живые люди разносят свою рекламу? 
 Все их посты обычно сразу видно, они совершенно безличные. Выделяются на общем фоне))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Среди владельцев бугатти про картошку не поговоришь, с нами душу отводит.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

За бессодержательные сообщения, как у arinaa сегодня, можно и нужно банить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Любопытно, что они иногда просто сами с собой переписываются) иногда с рекламой, а иногда даже без явной рекламы.
Интересно, что они тут делают? Мне только однажды от одного пришло сообщение в личку. Кому-то ещё они пишут?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Давно хочу предложить, а может на форум запускать только реальных людей, с полными именами, фамилиями и фотографиями? Будет форум для честных преданных, уникальный в своем роде.

----------


## Александр 2

> Не смог робот сообразить, что невозможно одновременно интересоваться поклонением Божествам и такими тортами ) мдаа ) плохую программу написали.


 :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Любопытно, что они иногда просто сами с собой переписываются) иногда с рекламой, а иногда даже без явной рекламы.
> Интересно, что они тут делают?


Явную рекламу сразу забанят, а если посты вперемешку - надо еще догадаться, что это роботы, если они уже и друг с другом "разговаривают".  Пока кто-то догадается, пока рекламу удалят - переходы по ссылкам будут, а за переходы платят.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Давно хочу предложить, а может на форум запускать только реальных людей, с полными именами, фамилиями и фотографиями? Будет форум для честных преданных, уникальный в своем роде.


Так было бы гораздо лучше, чем сейчас. 
А то всех привечаем, и анонимы высказываются безответственно, и роботы регистрируются. зачем-то.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Давно хочу предложить, а может на форум запускать только реальных людей, с полными именами, фамилиями и фотографиями? Будет форум для честных преданных, уникальный в своем роде.


А как проверять? Устраивать переписку с каждым регистрирующемся на форуме?
Да и закон об обработке персональных данных надо соблюдать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А как проверять? Устраивать переписку с каждым регистрирующемся на форуме?
> Да и закон об обработке персональных данных надо соблюдать.


Переписываться не стоит, наверное.
А вот просто хотя бы, чтобы человеческое фото и полное имя было, как ВКонтакте. Думаю, нечестных людей это отпугнёт. Будут приходить реально за позитивным общением и за знанием люди.
Не знаю кто как, но я чувствую дискомфорт, когда в форумах спрашивают люди без лиц и имен. Почему они скрываются, если выходят на общение?  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

К слову, вымышленные имена и фотки - это вообще как насмешка, на мой взгляд((
https://www.google.ru/search?q=эттор...obile&ie=UTF-8

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А может быть человек мечтает о бугатти или... думает что переродился в РФ ))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А как проверять? Устраивать переписку с каждым регистрирующемся на форуме?
> Да и закон об обработке персональных данных надо соблюдать.


Пусть пишут нормальные человеческие имена (паспорт же не требуют показывать) и ставят аватары, согласно правилам форума "2. Регистрация на форуме". Это гарантия, что человек хотя бы понимает, что такое элементарное уважение к себе и другим. Не хотят - пусть в других местах инета решают свои задачи.  

Если кто-то выбирает ник arinaa, ариночка, алиночка - хотя бы таких сюда не пропускайте. Чем можно заниматься на форуме духовной организации с такими никами?  Пусть уважают общество. Иначе вы получаете раз за разом беспокойства для нормальных пользователей форума.  Зачем это вам и сообществу?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А может быть человек мечтает о бугатти или... думает что переродился в РФ ))


Ага)) интересно, как тот Бугатти был связан с картошкой и баклажанами? А может опять скрытая реклама? :swoon: 




> и ставят аватары, согласно правилам форума "2. Регистрация на форуме". Это гарантия, что человек хотя бы понимает, что такое элементарное уважение к себе и другим.


А может на форуме отвечать только тем людям, кто нормально зарегистрировался? С именем и человеческой фотографией. Значит, для них форум - это серьезная площадка.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> интересно, как тот Бугатти был связан с картошкой и баклажанами


Его ими перекормили? 




> А может опять скрытая реклама?


 :smilies: ))))) 




> А может на форуме отвечать только тем людям, кто нормально зарегистрировался? С именем и человеческой фотографией. Значит, для них форум - это серьезная площадка.


Я давно так для себя решила. Но время-то - а это энергия Кришны - тратится на чтение и просматривание спамеров (помноженное) на количество преданных, прочитавших пост. Давайте решим, что ответственность за трату времени будет на модераторах  :smilies:   Может быть, тогда и перестанут пропускать сюда всяких таких...

Даже если кого-то нормального не пропустят по ошибке - в следующий раз подумает и нормально зарегистрируется, чтобы получить доступ.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Конечно, просто сейчас такая ситуация сложилась, что нормальные преданные, глядя на большинство, берут себе какие-то ники и думают, что все в порядке. Редко кто догадывается сразу проявить уважение к собеседникам.
Может  разослать тем, кто уже общается больше месяца на форуме, просьбу о полной регистрации?

----------


## Александр 2

> Пусть пишут нормальные человеческие имена (паспорт же не требуют показывать) и ставят аватары, согласно правилам форума "2. Регистрация на форуме". Это гарантия, что человек хотя бы понимает, что такое элементарное уважение к себе и другим.


Как эксперимент,интересное предложение.Любопытно,убавится или прибавится участников этого форума если в вести такой порядок?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Как эксперимент,интересное предложение.Любопытно,убавится или прибавится участников этого форума если в вести такой порядок?


Активных участников форума может будет меньше, уйдут спамеры и критики ИСККОНа. И общение будет более позитивным и качественным для преданных.
Александр, если нет решимости сразу поставить свою фотографию, может начать хотя бы с полного имени? Мне интересно, почему преданные это не делают сразу? Возможно кто-то объяснит?

----------


## Александр 2

> Александр, если нет решимости сразу поставить свою фотографию, может начать хотя бы с полного имени? Мне интересно, почему преданные это не делают сразу? Возможно кто-то объяснит?


Я бы поставил бы свою фотографию да и паспорт,пожалуйста. Но по конкретным причинам не могу этого сделать так как есть большой риск что попаду в экстремальную ситуацию.. И вина здесь не моя (конечно,если одбросить закон кармы.).

Другие участники форума этого не делают из за того чтобы работу не потерять,например. Друзья узнают,отвернутся и тому подобно..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я бы поставил бы свою фотографию да и паспорт,пожалуйста. Но по конкретным причинам не могу этого сделать так как есть большой риск что попаду в экстремальную ситуацию.. И вина здесь не моя (конечно,если одбросить закон кармы.).
> 
> Другие участники форума этого не делают из за того чтобы работу не потерять,например. Друзья узнают,отвернутся и тому подобно..


Что же это за друзья, если они отвернутся от того, кто задаёт вопросы на форуме? Это не друзья, простите.
Паспорт нам не нужен, просто хотя бы имя полное или вместо имени просто фотографию. Мы же не с коровой общаемся  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А зачем полное имя ? 
У преданных на форуме духовные имена, так что мы не имеем никакого права просить других ставить полные мирские имена. 
Мне лично интереснее, из какой общины-ятры-санги-готры, или города-деревни. 
Ставить свои фото некоторые сознательно избегают, но любая аватарка лучше ее полного отсутствия.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Любопытно,убавится или прибавится участников этого форума если в вести такой порядок?


Это никак не повлияет, просто без роботов и спамеров спокойнее. 
Люди мало пишут на форуме не из-за его правил и порядков, а от того, что есть альтернатива - соцсети.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ставить свои фото некоторые сознательно избегают, но любая аватарка лучше ее полного отсутствия.


У меня раньше стояло фото храма, меня попросили поменять на мою фотографию. По-моему это правильно и уважительно по отношению к собеседникам. Тем более нечего бояться, поскольку на этом маленьком фото все-равно лица не разглядеть)



> Мне лично интереснее, из какой общины-ятры-санги-готры, или города-деревни.


Разве указывать место проживания это тоже входит в правила форума? А имя свое не обязательно указывать?
Мне казалось, что всё наоборот

----------


## Александр 2

Хорошо, хорошо.
Кто знает где на этой планете есть форум сознание кришны вот такой о котором мы дискутируем. Если не по паспорту то хотя бы выдуманная личность в регистрации форума?

----------


## Александр 2

На сколько я понял,мешают эти роботы..
Предлагаю спросить как дела с этими роботами у модераторов нашего форума,в том смысле,не нужна ли им помощь от участников этого форума.Помощь,в хорошем,доброжелательном смысле этого слова.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Разве указывать место проживания это тоже входит в правила форума?


Я говорила не о правилах ... я написала: мне при общении интереснее знать, откуда человек, чем полное мирское имя. 




> А имя свое не обязательно указывать?


Не обязательно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> где на этой планете есть форум сознание кришны вот такой о котором мы дискутируем. Если не по паспорту то хотя бы выдуманная личность в регистрации форума?


Здесь так, не беспокойтесь.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> У меня раньше стояло фото храма, меня попросили поменять на мою фотографию. По-моему это правильно и уважительно по отношению к собеседникам. Тем более нечего бояться, поскольку на этом маленьком фото все-равно лица не разглядеть)


Здесь даже не у всех модераторов фото на аватарке. У некоторых пользователей что-то отвлеченное, или Радха-Кришна. Или вовсе без аватарки - и ничего.  
Если бы вы ответили, что не хотите ставить фото - никто бы и не настаивал... Кстати, узнать знакомого легко можно и по самому маленькому фото. 

Другое дело, что в большом потоке информации трудно запомнить, кто что сказал, если пользователи без аватарок, фото, координат или хотя бы какой-то яркой подписи, с обычными именами, похожие друг на друга. Вот в этом отсутствие культуры общения в инете и заключается.

Например, Корова на аватарке + подпись запоминается легче, чем полное  имя "Александр такой-то", Александров много. 

Если вы говорите про полные имена для того, чтобы каждый на форуме отвечал за свои слова... это нереализуемое правило )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В общем и целом, если у НОВОГО пользователя только имя, без любых других обозначений - скорее всего, нормально общаться он и не намерен, это робот или спамер.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Я тогда не понимаю, что мы обсуждали, если даже у модераторов нет фото, имени или города? Никаких отличительных признаков) Как отличать спамеров от преданных?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

По речи. Как арину выявили на третьем посте: первые два поста - маскировка, третий - реклама.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> По речи - вы же арину определили на третьем посте.


По речи тоже можно, на многочисленных форумах сообщения ботов сразу видны. Но вдруг ошибемся, такое тоже может быть.

----------


## Александр 2

> Это никак не повлияет, просто без роботов и спамеров спокойнее.


Raja Kumari dasi, кто такие спамеры?
Я понимаю кто такие роботы на этом форуме,но спамеры,кто они,дживы имеющие материальные тела (пусть даже тонкие материальные тела) ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Напоминаю правила форума, касающиеся аватарок:

2.5. Устанавливайте аватарку – ваше фото (изображение под информацией о вас в сообщениях). Изображение может быть размером не более 108х108 пикселей и объёмом не более 30 кб. После регистрации вы можете установить его в настройках личного профиля.

2.6. Не допускается использование для аватарок изображений сомнительного или вызывающего характера (эротические фото, изображения животных, монстров, искаженные лица и т.д.). Рекомендуется ставить фотографию, являющуюся собственной фотографией, близкой к реальному возрасту. Недопустимо использование фотографий других личностей – Верховного Господа (в том числе Божеств), полубогов, ачарьев и других спутников Господа, а также духовных учителей. В качестве исключения допускается использование картинок вайшнавской тематики (это именно исключение; пожалуйста, из уважения к собеседникам и администрации форума, ставьте собственную фотографию). Если изображение не одобряется администратором, то, по его просьбе, пожалуйста, измените изображение на другое.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> На сколько я понял,мешают эти роботы..
> Предлагаю спросить как дела с этими роботами у модераторов нашего форума,в том смысле,не нужна ли им помощь от участников этого форума.Помощь,в хорошем,доброжелательном смысле этого слова.


Вот как раз спамера так и выявили - общими усилиями. Преданные-участники форума помогли.

Т.е., если замечаете какое-то нарушение - сигнализируйте, администрация форума отреагирует на ваш сигнал. В каждом сообщении есть внизу кнопка "Пожаловаться" (треугольник с восклицательным знаком).

----------


## Александр 2

Изображение животных.
Мая аватарка(корова)не соответствует правилам или речь идет толко о животных сомнительного характера?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Raja Kumari dasi, кто такие спамеры?
> Я понимаю кто такие роботы на этом форуме,но спамеры,кто они,дживы имеющие материальные тела (пусть даже тонкие материальные тела) ?


Ну что вы в самом деле... вроде бы взрослый человек. 
Если что-то не знаете, вы задайте вопрос на любом поисковом сайте (Google, Yandex), это секундное дело. 

Спамер - человек, рассылающий непрошеную рекламу, спам (от англ. spam - spamer).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Изображение животных.
> Мая аватарка(корова)не соответствует правилам или речь идет толко о животных сомнительного характера?


Да, ваша аватарка (корова) не соответствует правилам форума.

----------


## ЛПд (GKG)

Всем поклоны.
У меня духовное имя полностью совпадает с именем одного из уважаемых администраторов данного форума. Только Гуру разные.
Поэтому, во избежание путаницы, я и подписался своим стандартным именем для публичных интернет-ресурсов.
Надеюсь, это никого не раздражает?

----------


## Александр 2

> Да, ваша аватарка (корова) не соответствует правилам форума.


Lakshmana Prana das, может знаете где можно выбрать аватарку которое соответствовала бы правилам этого форума?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ещё пример спама: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post172412
Пользователь с говорящим именем "ломина" :biggrin1:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> У меня духовное имя полностью совпадает с именем одного из уважаемых администраторов данного форума. Только Гуру разные.
> Поэтому, во избежание путаницы, я и подписался своим стандартным именем для публичных интернет-ресурсов.


Но ведь после инициации Вайшнавы не пользуются в среде преданных своими кармическими именами. Если имена одинаковые (а это не такая уж редкость), чтобы отличаться, после имени в скобках пишут первые буквы имени гуру. Даже на этом форуме есть тому примеры.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> аватарку, которая соответствовала бы правилам этого форума?


А почему бы не поставить простую аватарку, где Вы в полный рост? Там не видно лица, но понятно, что Вы живой человек, а не критикан и не бот)
 Таким образом Вы поддержите правила форума и покажете хороший пример преданным.
 И в то же время Вашего лица на такой аватарке никакие недоброжелатели не разглядят!

Например такая аватарка:  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=13930

----------


## Александр 2

Недоброжелателей у меня нет,Kasturika d.d.,так как есть реализация что материальное тело не может сознательно быть настроено враждебно по отношению к другому материальному телу,а дживы в живую не конфликтуют.

С помощью современной электроники многое что можно сделать,не говоря про аватарку в полный рост человека.Были бы деньги.. Как раз я имею дела с теми у кого большие деньги.
Еще есть сильные экстрасенсы,ведьмы,медиум и тому подобное,которые по фотографии могут дать вескую информацию.Некоторым не обязательно видеть фотографию,для них фотография может быть в конверте..

----------


## Александр 2

Могут дать информацию о человеке сканируя  его сообщение на форуме,конечно,ежели ПАРАМАТМА позволит.

----------


## Александр 2

> Что же это за друзья, если они отвернутся от того, кто задаёт вопросы на форуме? Это не друзья, простите.


Да,я с Вами всей своей личностью согласен. Но я имел в виду людей которые совсем недавно столкнулись с Сознанием Кришны и они еще не разобрались в нашей духовной практике,то есть,как тут быть с кем в концы концов,дружить,а вдруг я сломаю свою жизнь и про этих кришнаитов ходят всякие слухи.
Вот такой человек колеблется и вроде видит что кришнаиты ребята не плохие и ихняя философия очень богатая,дает тебе ответы,бывает прямо по твоей жизни.. Но,но,может лучше застраховаться и пока не раскрываться ато не будет ни сознание кришны ни друзей до сознание кришны.

Таких новых людей я понимаю.

----------


## Александр 2

> Таким образом Вы поддержите правила форума и покажете хороший пример преданным.


Думаю что я уже показываю пример.
Я бы мог в самого начала потихоньку поставить не свою фотографию и ложные данные.Мог бы же,зачем мне надо было здесь дискутировать в этой теме что касается своей фотографии правдивых данных о человеке.Но я же всетаки дискутировал потому что не хотел обманывать.
Мой данные о место жительства и есть мои данные,и что написанно-дополненно в моем профиле,тоже правда.
Только имя Александр 2 ,простите,не мое(номер два означает что Александр без ничего уже есть).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Думаю что я уже показываю пример.
> Я бы мог в самого начала потихоньку поставить не свою фотографию и ложные данные.


Правдивость-это первое качество духовного человека. Ничего сложного нет в том, чтобы не хитрить и не обманывать преданных на форуме.

----------


## Александр 2

> Да, ваша аватарка (корова) не соответствует правилам форума.


Мне очень нравится теперешняя фотография Kasturika d.d.,но я не допонимаю почему моя бывшая аватарка(корова)не соответствовала правилам? На фотографии Kasturika d.d.видна же корова или надо понимать так:
Фото пользователя на фоне вайшнавской тематики(включая тематику с животными,даже если это корова),разрешается.

Прошу понять меня правильно в смысле что я ни к чему не придираюсь и не желаю свою теперешнюю аватарку поменять на бывшую(корова).Просто мне непонятно и только.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Просто мне непонятно и только.


На фотографии я на переднем плане, а корова лежит неподалеку и очищает пространство своим божественным присутствием. 
На вашем первом фото не было ВАС, в этом отличие, собственно)))
Поставьте себе такое же фото рядом с коровой

----------


## Александр 2

> На фотографии я на переднем плане, а корова лежит неподалеку и очищает пространство своим божественным присутствием.


и очищает пространство своим божественным присутствием. Красивая Ваша фотография,тем более в духовном понимании.

----------

